# new guy wanting to do overhead train layout



## mvmtoys (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello all first I want to apologize for all the questions, I have always had a interest in model trains and a couple years back the wife bought me a lionel Pennsylvania Flyer set, beside being set up around the Christmas tree it hasnt been out of the box due to a lack of room. Well I have since retired from the military and finally have more free time then I know what to do with. I am wanting to build a overhead train display in my living room, I think I have decided to use one by twos supporting one by fours in a L shape to support the track, but I am interested in any ideas that you all may have to do this better or any concerns that you may have. My biggest question is my train comes with what I believe is called fasttrack, with the grey plastic under the track. Is this track a good choice for this application or would something else work better, will my train run on regular o gauge track? Sorry I just dont know alot about trains but I am looking to change that. Altough this is the only train I currently own I am looking to expand and focus on lionel O gauge, not really for the monetary aspect but just the enjoyment, but would be nice if they held some value as I hope to pass it all along to the grandson in the future, Is lionel a good choice? Thanks for you time and patience


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Your choice of track really boils down to what you like and price. My overhead track will use the standard Lionel O27 sectional track to give it a light, airly feel in combination with what is called "spline roadbed"... http://www.trackplanning.com/splines.htm ...only I will do it without the corkroad bed. Keep in mind something like this will be a bit noisy but then...where's the fun in quiet Lionel? 

Lionel works off of three rail track, you'd have to change to regular O for two rail. Hope that helps...:thumbsup:


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> Your choice of track really boils down to what you like and price. My overhead track will use the standard Lionel O27 sectional track to give it a light, airly feel in combination with what is called "spline roadbed"... http://www.trackplanning.com/splines.htm ...only I will do it without the corkroad bed. Keep in mind something like this will be a bit noisy but then...where's the fun in quiet Lionel?
> 
> Lionel works off of three rail track, you'd have to change to regular O for two rail. Hope that helps...:thumbsup:


@ shaygetz >> What is the reason behind Splines? Not really understanding why we would use such a method. Seems so much more difficult.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

marzbarz said:


> @ shaygetz >> What is the reason behind Splines? Not really understanding why we would use such a method. Seems so much more difficult.


On a regular, larger layout, it makes for a strong, inexpensive roadbed that naturally transitions with the material used, making for a more stable layout. It has been used on smaller layouts, but it's really over kill. My reason is for appearances only...done in good woods, stained to match existing trim with a clear finish should look quite awesome, much like looking up from under a rail bridge. I would not recommend it for anything smaller than a room filling pike. Howard Zane is a big user of it... http://zanestrains.com/layout.htm


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

That would make for a very nice view.


----------

